# Keyless entry won't work



## plowin boy (Dec 15, 2005)

Hi guys, replaced the battery in my keyless entry remote and still nothing. Any ideas on what could be wrong? Thanks in advance for your help My truck is a 2003 GMC sierra 1/2 ton

Scott


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Maybe the remote is bad?? Or unplug the truck battery for a minute to re-set it and maybe that would work?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Try reprogramming the transmitter to the truck. It's sometimes needed after a transmitter battery replacement. A dealer will often tell you it needs done through the use of a Tech2 scanner but that's just to get a little green from your pocket. The home method is as follows....

1) Close all the vehicle doors.

2) Insert the ignition key into the ignition lock cylinder (do not turn yet).

3) Press and hold the door unlock switch.

4) While holding the door lock switch in the unlock position, cycle the ignition ON, OFF, ON, OFF.

5) Release the door unlock switch. The doors will lock and unlock to confirm the program mode.

6) Press and hold the LOCK button and the UNLOCK button simultaneously on one transmitter. After a delay of approximately 15 seconds , the doors will lock and unlock to confirm the programming of that transmitter.

7) Turn the ignition switch to the RUN position in order to exit the keyless entry transmitter mode.

8) Operate the transmitter functions in order to verify correct system operation. If it still doesn't function then the transmitter is likely defective.


----------



## Schwinn68 (Jan 7, 2009)

I'll have to remember this


----------



## plowin boy (Dec 15, 2005)

thanks B&B the last time my remote did this, that is what the dealer did and it didn't work. So I just left it alone and one day it started working again, and has for about 2 years until now. Who knows remote just might be bad then. Thanks for all your help guys


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

plowin boy;830084 said:


> thanks B&B the last time my remote did this, that is what the dealer did and it didn't work. So I just left it alone and one day it started working again, and has for about 2 years until now. Who knows remote just might be bad then. Thanks for all your help guys


Hi Plowin boy, if it is a GM remote look at the back of the remote for a 8 digit part number. I have one from my truck that I don't use, I put a after market remote starter on this truck. If it is the same remote you can have mine. 
GM part number 15132198

Regards Mike


----------



## haejinjoe (Nov 13, 2003)

plowin boy;829142 said:


> Hi guys, replaced the battery in my keyless entry remote and still nothing. Any ideas on what could be wrong? Thanks in advance for your help My truck is a 2003 GMC sierra 1/2 ton
> 
> Scott


I have had occasions where my unlock button on the remote would not respond and was able to disassemble the remote and clean the "breadboard" where the button touches it and clean the bottom of the actual button. The button allows the current to conduct across separate lines on the breadboard by closing the circuit when the button touches the board. If the button is too dirty or the breadboard too dirty then it is erratic or doesn't work at all. Since I did that, I have not had further problems.

This may be helpful on your remote especially if it comes and goes or if one button works but not the other.

AverageJoe


----------

